# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  Как и 1С 7.7 ОСНО сделать УСН?

## dimetar

Здравствуйте! Фирма перешла с ОСНО на УСН. Что теперь нужно сделать с базой? Что загрузить, обновить и т.д. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## alexandr_ll

Вижу повод перейти на платформу 8.3. В бухгалтерии предприятия 2.0 и 3.0 можно вести учет по любой системе налогообложения.
Если же оставаться на платформе 7.7, то либо устанавливать конфигурацию "Упрощенная система налогообложения 1.3", заполнять в ней справочники, вносить остатки, либо в конфигурации "Бухгалтерский учет 4.5" разработать дополнительный отчет "Книга учета доходов и расходов по упрощенной системе налогообложения"
Многие фирмы пользуются разработкой фирмы КАМИН http://www.kaminsoft.ru/products/kam...t/simpl15.html

----------

